# Want to come and work in dubai-An Electrical Engineer + 4 Yr Siemens Experience



## Zee9 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dear guys I want to come to dubai and search a suitable job related to ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING- Where to get started I have experience of Siemens with 4 years.
Please advice.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Zee9 said:


> Dear guys I want to come to dubai and search a suitable job related to ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING- Where to get started I have experience of Siemens with 4 years.
> Please advice.


There is a thread specific to this question, the title of the thread is 'HOW TO FIND JOBS IN DUBAI' (surprise surprise!)

Please read it and then if you still have any questions feel free to ask. However there is enough information on that thread to help you get started and keep you busy for at least a couple of weeks. 

Additionally to all the advice you will find on that thread I'd suggest also applying directly with Siemens and use any contacts you may have there already.


----------

